# HVAC panels



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I've seen white ones and I've seen indiglo ones. I want an indiglo set but I seen they are rather pricey. Is it possible to put the white face on and make it illuminate blue??


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Nis-knacks makes them so their white and glow blue--then Import Intelligence has the white ones which are cheaper but dont glow...

I dont think theres a way to cut out the middle man>>>>BUT I could be wrong


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

But for $65??? I think that's a little expensive. I hate this cause Honda owners can get reverse EL gauges for less than that. Damn this limited aftermarket. I guess thats the price i will have to pay to be a little different and not get a honda.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LOOK yeah we cant just go down to a Pep Boys and get our whole car hooked up like a Honduh boy-----BUT thats y I luv my SENTRA.

Yeah we gotta search a little harder and pay a little more---BUT its all worth it in the end


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *LOOK yeah we cant just go down to a Pep Boys and get our whole car hooked up like a Honduh boy-----BUT thats y I luv my SENTRA.
> 
> Yeah we gotta search a little harder and pay a little more---BUT its all worth it in the end *


AMEN BROTHER but there is so much we can do you just have to look harder which is fine with me .. it does get frustrating sometime but hey i like when people go to me and say what kinda car is that


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

"but hey i like when people go to me and say what kinda car is that"

Yeah I luv when that happens>>>>>


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah people tell me the same thing. They say what kind of nissan is that?? I wanted to take off the nissan emblems but it'll look gay. I have to paint the rear reflector white and get a new grill which i plan to do both later. I love when I hear, "damn I wish my mom's car looked like that" I bust up everytime i hear that.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *But for $65??? I think that's a little expensive. I hate this cause Honda owners can get reverse EL gauges for less than that. Damn this limited aftermarket. I guess thats the price i will have to pay to be a little different and not get a honda. *




http://www.procarparts.com/store/displaydetails.cfm?pid=NIS-95SER-REV


this site has reverse indiglos that i got and i didnt bitch about the price. but wait nevermind you have a GXE not a SE-r


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yo Teknokid

They got the reverse indiglo guages at ProCarParts.com here they are for our cars.

http://www.procarparts.com/store/displaydetails.cfm?pid=NIS-SENT-9599WO-RIG


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yo its cool that they made the gauges for us--BUT IMO those gauges dont look like much. I rather do a cluster swap and get the SE EL gauges...

BUT that ofcourse is alot more harder than just buying the other ones....


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

do you know if anyone makes them for the 96 200SX SE


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

luvregals said:


> *do you know if anyone makes them for the 96 200SX SE *


check out the link to procarparts......


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Nissans will rule over honduhs no matter what.. loook at there most powerful car, the S2000 , or civic with a GSR motor.

265 HP for S2000, and GSR - 180HP

Nissans most powerful cars - 350 Z, SKyline TT, 300ZXTT, bluebirdT.. i believe NIssan kicks hondas assssssssssssssssss just productoin of cars, and why do you think all the honduhs get all the SKYLINE conversions.. they want to be what they cant be


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thats why honads have more aftermarket.... 


distributors felt bad......

Just to keep on topic:
I like the reverse better than my regular indiglos!!!!!
I wish they would make a reverse hvac..


BTW i saw a orange and white accord with a nice big ferrari badge on the trunk where the h is supposed to be.....


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

but to be fair you did forget the NSX


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *Nissans will rule over honduhs no matter what.. loook at there most powerful car, the S2000 , or civic with a GSR motor.
> 
> 265 HP for S2000, and GSR - 180HP
> 
> Nissans most powerful cars - 350 Z, SKyline TT, 300ZXTT, bluebirdT.. i believe NIssan kicks hondas assssssssssssssssss just productoin of cars, and why do you think all the honduhs get all the SKYLINE conversions.. they want to be what they cant be  *


hmmm right those are turbo charged nissan engines and you cant really match them up.... the type r has a 1.8 liter pushing out 185hp but not a lot of torqe..now if nissan made 2.0 liter pushing out 200hp i would be happy


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

for HVAC panels go to http://importcarpartsplus.com/200sxhvac.htm


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

cheap but are those hvac gauges indiglo?


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

a quick question for anyone who has installed the NisKnacks HVAC piece. did any of you blow a light fuse? this is a possible consequence alluded to in the instructions (you can see 'em on-line for yourself at the NisKnacks web site). if this happened to you, where did you pick up a replacement fuse? and if it does happen to me this weekend when i install my HVAC piece, where do i go for a replacement fuse?


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

I have the nisnaks HVAC and I never blew a fuse----what did you do to cause the fuse to blow. The instructions are pretty straight forward. I had them for over a year now with no problems.


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

it didn't happen to me ... yet. it's mentioned toward the end of the instructions that describe the testing phase. i don't expect any problems. i just wanted to see if anyone had...

staright from the NisKnacks web site:

"If there is no illumination, do the following:

Disconnect the negative battery terminal and reverse your previous wiring order on the blue dash illumination wires. (There is no damage done if the wiring order is reversed.)

If there is still no illumination, check your fuses. If your front corner lamps, tail lamps and/or dash lights don't illuminate, the small 10A fuse labeled "TAIL" in the black fuse box located next to the battery in the engine compartment may be blown. Check and replace if needed.

Once illumination is confirmed, re-check all your wiring making sure everything is connected and placed safely in position."


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Concerning the whole "honda-engine-power" deal....slap 2 turbo's or a jackson racing supercharger onto an integra type R or supercharge/turbo the NSX and see what it can do against a 300zx. And who can forget all those 300-500hp s2000's you see in the superstreet magazines these days. Hmm no need to hate on the hondas, guys. 
Ju§tin


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

True, theres no need to hate anyone for there car selection. Sure, they got the better end of the aftermarket support, but thats why they bought them in the first place. The aftermarket chooses their support on sales and demand, and Honda has the highest of both of those. Now, if everyone wanted to be different and buy a nissan, then the aftermarket would come and make stuff like clear tails and full titainium cat-back systems for us. So, rather than bitch about it, call up a company or two, ask questions, get answers, and tell them that theres other imports out there besides hondas. On a side note, honda has some of the highest "horsepower per litre" numbers that I have ever seen in a normally aspirated car. Honda is a remarkable and very successful car company. I hope that I didn't offend anybody, but we're all in this import car thing together. You don't see the Pontiac GTO's and Dodge Charger's talking smack to eachother, do you.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Good point sr20sentra. I agree in every aspect. Even though Honda has some ignorant customers who deface their cars, they still make some of my favorite cars. I wouldn't mind having a prelude, integra, civic, etc... IMO honda makes the nicest looking cars. Compared to my friends Integra, my 200sx looks like a boat. Guess it kind of gives it the sleeper look of course. Well, until I put my GTR bumper on. Now I don't try to hide it!  

Ju§tin


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I was going to get a honda prelude or an Acura Integra before i got the sentra. I mean the H22A prelude makes awesome power as well as the B18C1 integra (GSR). It was either that or a 96-99 VW Jetta, the 6 cylinder model i dont know what kind it is. I think its VR6 or somethin. Anyways. I respect all cars and it doesnt matter what emblem your car has as long as its "quick", "wicked", and "stylish"


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

Ho w did this lead to this smack talking from HVAC GUAGES? Am I missing something here?lol


----------



## dharrison (Jun 18, 2002)

since nis-knaks is no longer in business, does anyone know where i can find an indiglo hvac face for my sentra gxe?
thanks in advance...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

none made. Might find a used set on ebay. check out importintelligence.com. They have nice overlays.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

> now if nissan made 2.0 liter pushing out 200hp i would be happy


They do, and they do it naturally aspirated. Read up on the SR20VE.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *Nissans will rule over honduhs no matter what.. loook at there most powerful car, the S2000 , or civic with a GSR motor.
> 
> 265 HP for S2000, and GSR - 180HP
> 
> Nissans most powerful cars - 350 Z, SKyline TT, 300ZXTT, bluebirdT.. i believe NIssan kicks hondas assssssssssssssssss just productoin of cars, and why do you think all the honduhs get all the SKYLINE conversions.. they want to be what they cant be  *


actually not that im sticking up for honda but, honda does have the acura NSX.. (and its 16k redline indycar engines..) 
does nissan have that? i dont know... answer that for me.. 
im sure they have some sort of indy car engine that is MONSTERIOUS

sure nissan has skyline and infinity has g35 or nissans version of the 350Z but it comes down to this really.. 

Nissan = Torque & Hrp. 
Honda = only hrp.


----------

